# Annabelle's beautiful new babies



## Cats82angels (Feb 10, 2015)

View attachment 93584


----------



## Cats82angels (Feb 10, 2015)

One boy one girl. Of course the beautifully colored one is a boy


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats! I think they are both gorgeous! Which one is the boy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Cats82angels (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you. The darker one is the boy. He tried to die on me but we saved him. Apparently he had aspirated some and also had gunk stuck in his throat. My 1st time w/birthing but thankfully had the help of a friend


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So cute. Congrats! :stars:


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Happy Birth Day !!!! They are beautiful.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's good you got him goin good. They r both gorgeous though


----------

